# Flying Sub discontinued?



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

At long last, I've got my hands on a Flying Sub. Sure, could have ordered it online, but never got around to it. My local hobby shop had it in - had never seen it in any of the ones in town, but yesterday they had one. $50, I had cash on me, it was mine and I'm pretty excited. At the register the clerk said, "Guess I'd better order another," but when he went to do it his distributer had it marked has "discontinued". Is the run done, and all will be sold out?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Even if it is, you can count on it being reissued sooner or later. The tooling isn't likely to collect dust for too long given the cost of producing them. 

The cost of shooting styrene through them once in awhile is negliagable compared to the profitability they'll generate since they don't need a new tool for each run.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm just glad I finally got one - feel like it was a close one, and lucky I got it for a good price. I'm sure it's not as drastic as that, but I wouldn't have paid eBay prices for it later either.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Bobj812 said:


> Yeah, I'm just glad I finally got one - feel like it was a close one, and lucky I got it for a good price. I'm sure it's not as drastic as that, but I wouldn't have paid eBay prices for it later either.


Bob have an awesome time during the building factor. It's a Great kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'm sure I will. Think I'll be bumping it to the top of the list, too. I've seen some utterly fantastic builds here, of course. I think I'm going to try and make mine look a little "used" - maybe not so much as what they have on the Sci-Fi Airshow site, but close.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Bobj812 said:


> Yeah, I'm just glad I finally got one - feel like it was a close one, and lucky I got it for a good price. I'm sure it's not as drastic as that, but I wouldn't have paid eBay prices for it later either.


You got *THAT* right! I've seen the Polar Jupiter 2 (which we may *not* see again since the Moebius version blows it away) going for $100 and up!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmmm. I would gladly trade my Polar lights J2 (unbuilt - just never got the gumption to make it work) for a Moebius one. Clean swap. Any takers?


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

BoBj812 here's one for the books...

http://photobucket.com/FS-2_Brilliance
FS-2 build up


Enjoy!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is one incredilble version of the Flying sub. Love the detail work and paint job. Makes it look real.



WEAPON X said:


> BoBj812 here's one for the books...
> 
> http://photobucket.com/FS-2_Brilliance
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

WEAPON X said:


> BoBj812 here's one for the books...
> 
> http://photobucket.com/FS-2_Brilliance
> 
> Enjoy!


Whoa. Have not seen that one, and that's the direction I want to go in. My skills aren't that good, but the paint scheme is what I had in mind.
Thanks for the link, and it is duly bookmarked.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Or you can see all of the work Ian did on that!!

http://www.ianlawrencemodels.com/wipfs1.html

Mark Dean


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool - thanks for the link.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would've ordered one on Frank's birthday sale, but it wasn't listed on their website. Fortunately, Model Mansion had them in stock and 50% off too, so I ordered one from them. Didn't want to chance their being discontinued.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This is a beautiful kit. I just don't have the time and skills to do one in that scale. Maybe a Spindrift I would...!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

OOOOOH...BAD Mitch! BAD! You said the "S" word! I'm tellin' Mom!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

flyingfrets said:


> OOOOOH...BAD Mitch! BAD! You said the "S" word! I'm tellin' Mom!!!


I can dream...


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Has it "really been discontinued???

fortress


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Not unusual for such a big kit to be at least temporarily discontinued.Every model kit company does the same and reissue it if demands are up again.After all,it's sale potential is far of being as high as a P-51 Mustang or 57 Chevy.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

All I know is the clerk at the Hobby Store told me he couldn't get it through his distributor any more - it had been flagged as "discontinued". I'm guessing there will be many kits available to buy for some time online.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Glad I picked up a third kit to keep unbuilt.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What's the official word from Moebius.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Bobj812 said:


> All I know is the clerk at the Hobby Store told me ...


Ah, the clerk at the hobby store.

There is no more ill-informed group on the planet than guys who work at hobby stores.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't think we need to freak out - not currently being in production is not the same thing as discontinued. Not currently in production means that there isn't an order with the factory - discontinued means that there are no plans to ever manufacture it again.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

My LHS just put a couple of these on the shelf last week, he said that they had been back-ordered for a while and finally showed up.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ian's build is remarkable. I read his build thread.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

zike said:


> Ah, the clerk at the hobby store.
> 
> There is no more ill-informed group on the planet than guys who work at hobby stores.


While I was waiting to pay, one clerk went to the computer to put in the order and that's when he found out his particular distributor had it flagged as "discontinued". I never meant to imply that this was word from Moebius itself, or to get builders "freaked out" over the possibility of the kit no longer being available. Maybe motivate those that might be waiting around (like I had) to pick one up just _in case_ it was going to disappear from store shelves, but I had no intention of stirring anything up. For all I know it will rain Flying Subs and rainbows will be made of Spindrifts and Seaviews.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bobj812 said:


> <---snip---> Maybe motivate those that might be waiting around (like I had) to pick one up just _in case_ it was going to disappear from store shelves...


You succeeded. I ordered one from Model Mansion just in case, especially since they had it on sale for half-off! Mine arrived the other day. Interestingly, I no longer see it on their website. I'll leave speculation about what that means to others. The important thing is, I've got one now. So thanks for starting this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

You're welcome! Enjoy the kit. I know I will - when I get the chance to start it...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

the large SF kit from Moebius is 1/32 or there abouts??? here's a chalenge for you all why not build a model of the Seaview in the same scale????


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> the large SF kit from Moebius is 1/32 or there abouts??? here's a chalenge for you all why not build a model of the Seaview in the same scale????


You mean like this one?????


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> You mean like this one?????


Wow. I didn't know VTTBOTS had a full-scale mock up of the Seaview. Who knew the budget was so good back in the day?

:tongue::thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Wow. I didn't know VTTBOTS had a full-scale mock up of the Seaview. Who knew the budget was so good back in the day?
> 
> :tongue::thumbsup::tongue:


This is a commissioned build for a fan done at least 10 years ago. I have the website that these pictures came from at work and will try to remember to post it on Monday.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

teslabe said:


> This is a commissioned build for a fan done at least 10 years ago. I have the website that these pictures came from at work and will try to remember to post it on Monday.


http://www.fxmodels.com/seaview.shtml

Found it........:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow!. I'm speachless (almost)

The detail in your control room is very realistic.



teslabe said:


> http://www.fxmodels.com/seaview.shtml
> 
> Found it........:thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

teslabe said:


> You mean like this one?????


Ed Miarecki's eight foot long, 1/48 scale Seaview with the help of, FX MODELS


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> Wow!. I'm speachless (almost)
> 
> The detail in your control room is very realistic.


It's not mine, I could only wish.......


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

But that model is 1/48 instead of 1/32. But that's ok, the web site will still come in handy as I build my large Moebius Seaview kit. Thanks for the link!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> http://www.fxmodels.com/seaview.shtml
> 
> Found it........:thumbsup:


The Nautilus' interior. 

How does one justify sealing it in? It is a stand-alone all by itself.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Last weekend I went out to a hobby shop and picked up the large Moebuis flying sub and I noticed the landing gear doors have some detail molded into them from the inside. So my question is are there any after market kits available for the landing gear???? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> Last weekend I went out to a hobby shop and picked up the large Moebuis flying sub and I noticed the landing gear doors have some detail molded into them from the inside. So my question is are there any after market kits available for the landing gear???? Thanks in advance!!!


Moebius produced an add-on set as well as the manipulator that goes in the front hatch.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> Last weekend I went out to a hobby shop and picked up the large Moebuis flying sub and I noticed the landing gear doors have some detail molded into them from the inside. So my question is are there any after market kits available for the landing gear???? Thanks in advance!!!


Here it is.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/350386113694?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

Sorry, I should have posted this with my last post.....


----------

